# R4i won't work on a DSi XL, what/where should I get in UK?



## MrMrMr (Feb 8, 2015)

Have been given a DSi XL with a R4i card but can't get it to work with it (see my other thread), just just goes to " loading" screen.

So do I need a new flash card, if so which please, from where in UK, for easiest basic use. If have to order from abroad do you have to pay import tax for the cards? 

Thanks


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 8, 2015)

You only need to get a R4 clone that has listed in the description that it supports the DSi 1.4.5 firmware. 

Nearly any vendor that sells a 3DS flashcart will also sell a R4 clone that will work on the DSi as well.

Just from the first page, it has post from other people that ask where to buy in the UK or will list alternatives for you. Your issues are not unique or new, I suggest you look through a few of them to get an idea of what vendor you want to buy from.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/dont-buy-anything-from-new3dscard-co-uk.377345/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/teensy-co-uk-warning-fraud.378920/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/where-to-buy-sky3ds-in-europe.380390/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/best-place-to-buy-gateway-in-uk.380299/


It will also likely tell you what not to buy or do on those sites aswell. The UK has an anti-flashcart policy, so alot of the vendors are "virtual" UK sells meaning your shipping time might be longer than you expect.


----------

